# Scented body lotions.... is it really harmful to tiels?



## Guest (Dec 16, 2015)

I LOVE the smell of coconuts so I've been wearing this coconut/mango lotion: http://www.swansonvitamins.com/pure...r5XQfPqI8RLaytaCXGv04R8pRs-6d78GmNRoC93Dw_wcB

... except I stopped putting it on my legs because I'm worried it will harm my tiel? As my tiel is ALWAYS sitting and napping on my legs as I work on the computer all day. I really should start buying unscented lotion? Who here wears scented lotion? I know scented candles are a huge no no, perfumes etc.... so I guess I just answered my own question... or is the scented lotion safer than a potent perfume? I just ran out of lotion... I'm going to buy my next bottle unscented because I'm in a paranoid mood.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Gosh, I wear scented body lotion from Body Shop. I have no idea if they can be harmful, but I've always used them and murray never seems to have any problems.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't think they will bother your tiel. I've worn lotion for years and my tiels never had an issue with it. It's not like teflon or candles where it's burning anything.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks I see, the reason I got worried is because on google I read someone say "my hand lotion killed my bird". 

.... but that's great news if I can continue wearing my coocnut lotion (I get the non-paraben and more natural types without all the nasty chemicals most lotions have in them). I am obsessed with the way coconut smells. Of course, nothing smells better than my tiel though.... but I don't think they make tiel scented lotions.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I did have a breeder in Seattle tell me that wearing scented anything would be harmful to birds, but I have yet to see proof of that. I could see if they were allergic to something in the lotion where that might be a problem, but it absorbs pretty quickly (at least mine does) and they aren't licking your skin where the lotion is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2015)

roxy culver said:


> I did have a breeder in Seattle tell me that wearing scented anything would be harmful to birds, but I have yet to see proof of that. I could see if they were allergic to something in the lotion where that might be a problem, but it absorbs pretty quickly (at least mine does) and they aren't licking your skin where the lotion is.


The new lotion I just bought has a very strong smell. i put it on my arm this morning and I can still very much smell it: http://www.target.com/p/yes-to-coco...aYc8CN0zCuuNfh9T0QUqQaAlld8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

What has me confused is... what is the difference between a scented candle and the fumes coming off of scented body lotion? I guess the fumes from scented candles are more dangerous because it's more potently spread throughout the air... guess I just answered my own question again. :blush:


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> I did have a breeder in Seattle tell me that wearing scented anything would be harmful to birds, but I have yet to see proof of that. I could see if they were allergic to something in the lotion where that might be a problem, but it absorbs pretty quickly (at least mine does) and they aren't licking your skin where the lotion is.


My dork has this thing about licking my fingers when he is getting scritches, so I make sure to wash my hands to rid them of lotion before getting them near him.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> My dork has this thing about licking my fingers when he is getting scritches, so I make sure to wash my hands to rid them of lotion before getting them near him


Bahahahha, aren't they goofy? 

There's nothing wrong with being cautious. My thought on the candles is because they're actually burning and birds are just more sensitive to that than we are. I'm not as versed on this as others are.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> Bahahahha, aren't they goofy?
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being cautious. My thought on the candles is because they're actually burning and birds are just more sensitive to that than we are. I'm not as versed on this as others are.


Very goofy, indeed.  

I still have a huge box of candles in the closet that I take out from time to time and sniff for a while. I should just sell them or give them away before they lose their scent, but they are Yankee and I keep thinking I am going to take one out to the community area at the other end of the building and burn it for a while, and read. I never do though. I'd rather be in here with my boy.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Cheap candle wicks might contain lead or other heavy metals. They can also burn off "soot" (sometimes you can see it collect on the jar or walls). Look up the toxicity of burning paraffin wax (again, cheap candles), which is a petroleum byproduct, and you'll see tons of carcinogens and nasties. They are pretty toxic for humans as it is, so it's that much worse for birds.

I don't think lotion is going to hurt them. There's a lot of fearmongering "___ killed my bird" but no one ever posts proper vet-signed necropsy results. I imagine a lot of those cases are either coincidences or straight up lies/cover ups.


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a light made especially for using with a candle. You put the candle under it and it heats the wax so the scent is released, without having to burn the candle. It works great with Yankee candles- I use it all the time and it never has bothered my birds. Same thing with wax cubes that are scented. The smell isn't overpowering, just a soft scent in the air. I also use scented body lotions, and that hasn't been a problem. 
Just saying....


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

JoJo's Mom said:


> I have a light made especially for using with a candle. You put the candle under it and it heats the wax so the scent is released, without having to burn the candle. It works great with Yankee candles- I use it all the time and it never has bothered my birds. Same thing with wax cubes that are scented. The smell isn't overpowering, just a soft scent in the air. I also use scented body lotions, and that hasn't been a problem.
> Just saying....


I have a few of those, and tons of Yankee wax tarts I'd bought on a huge spree at the Yankee store before I knew Joey was coming to live with us. He was the best Christmas surprise I ever got, and I'd lost my little mind in the Yankee store just a couple weeks before. I've even been afraid to use the tarts too.

I burned Yankee candles for years and years around my canary, Taxi. He never seemed bothered by them and lived til a good old age. I never thought about candles and birds back then.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I wear scented lotion, hair products, and perfume (although I don't have my birds out immediately after I put on any of these products). I think it's a situation where you wouldn't want to be applying/spraying on scented products with the birds in your immediate vicinity, but just normal wear should be fine.

That said, I'm also sure it's possible for certain cosmetics to contain substances that are toxic to birds, so I'd try to avoid letting him ingest large amounts -- for example, I don't let my girls play with my hair when I've just put gel in it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2015)

enigma731 said:


> I wear scented lotion, hair products, and perfume (although I don't have my birds out immediately after I put on any of these products). I think it's a situation where you wouldn't want to be applying/spraying on scented products with the birds in your immediate vicinity, but just normal wear should be fine.
> 
> That said, I'm also sure it's possible for certain cosmetics to contain substances that are toxic to birds, so I'd try to avoid letting him ingest large amounts -- for example, I don't let my girls play with my hair when I've just put gel in it.


Problem is my tiel is ALWAYS with me... or I should say ON me... even when I leave the house the bird comes with me. It's a good thing I hate perfume... I am just obsessed with the way coconut smells so I love putting coconut scented lotion on. I tried using extra virgin (organic) coconut oil but that crap was way to greasy! Smelled AMAZING though... smells almost as good as my tiel hehe.


----------

